# Orphan Black



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*BBC AMERICA'S NEW ORIGINAL SERIES "ORPHAN BLACK" 
PREMIERES SATURDAY, MARCH 30 AT 9:00PM ET/PT*



> Sarah has always been an orphan outsider. But a clone is never alone.
> 
> Sarah hopes that cleaning out a dead woman's bank account will solve all her problems. Instead, they multiply at an unnerving rate. Smart, sexy and pulsating with suspense - BBC AMERICA's new original series, ORPHAN BLACK, features rising star Tatiana Maslany (The Vow, Picture Day). She portrays Sarah, an outsider and orphan whose life changes dramatically after witnessing the suicide of a woman, "Beth," who looks just like her. Sarah takes her identity, her boyfriend and her money. But instead of solving her problems, the street-smart chameleon is thrust headlong into a kaleidoscopic mystery. She makes the dizzying discovery that she and the dead woman are clones... but are they the only ones? Sarah quickly finds herself caught in the middle of a deadly conspiracy, racing to find answers. ORPHAN BLACK premieres Saturday, March 30, 9:00pm ET/PT, as part of BBC AMERICA's Supernatural Saturday.
> 
> . . . .


*READ MORE*


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds interesting to me. Setup to record.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had just set this up this morning to record. Thanks for the info!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, I just TIVO'd it


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds good -- I'm in!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I've watched the first 3 episodes and found it entertaining, so far, even though I have no idea where the story line's going! :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I have yet to start watching. I'm probably going to save this one for a couple of months down the road when I'm recording less.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

It's not too bad so far. It's got me wondering in what direction it's going to go.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm really liking it as well. It is perfect for Saturday's with nothing else to watch.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I love it!! One of the best new shows I've seen in a while. Plus it doesn't hurt that Tatiana Maslany is awfully nice to look at every week


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is one of those shows where I saw the previews and thought it would be something I like... I DVRed it... watched it and found it to be better than I thought it would be.

I've posted on another forum and said that Tatiana Maslany really is selling all her roles in this. The show doesn't work without you believing she is different people... and she is making that work.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Recorded, and plan to watch at a later date....


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Its a great show. I just wished that it was a book first.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It's amazing on how many parts she is playing, all of them very different.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep... I also had some observations and thoughts after tonight. I'm spoilering the one that relates to events on tonight's episode for those who haven't watched yet...

They snuck something in, then seemed to ignore it:


Spoiler



Seemed to be an indication that perhaps the clones cannot have children, because there was surprise at Sarah saying Kiera was her biological daughter.



Meanwhile... I've wondered if Sarah might turn out to be the original... but then I thought about something else. Usually we get shows about clones OR shows about surprise twins... but what if they had both? What if Sarah was an original but also has a legitimate twin somewhere who is the source of the clones. That might be an interesting thing to throw into the mix.

Also, so far, all of the clones seem to be the same age. I wonder if that will continue to be the case, or if we will have younger or older versions running about.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Stewart, I wonder the same thing regards your spoiler. I thought it was a fairly dramatic plot point that was made even more so by the lack of discussion about it.

I also see some foreshadowing directed towards "Soccer Mom" and Kiera.

I really enjoyed last night's episode.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, I am really enjoying this show. I also picked up on the spoiler, but think they played it off right.

- Merg


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Yes, I am really enjoying this show. I also picked up on the spoiler, but think they played it off right.
> 
> - Merg


Agree... I think it was intentionally in there, so that observant fans would pick up on it... and they will revisit it later. I think it factors in a bit to how the clones will relate to each other over time IF that little spoiler nugget is true for everyone.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My 9pm et recording of tonight's show is all messed up. The picture is half off the screen and frozen. I think it may be the BBCAHD feed from DirecTv because all other channels are displaying normally. I'm recording the midnight episode in a few minutes. I suggest people check their recording ASAP so an alternate can be recorded if necessary.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

gpg said:


> My 9pm et recording of tonight's show is all messed up. The picture is half off the screen and frozen. I think it may be the BBCAHD feed from DirecTv because all other channels are displaying normally. I'm recording the midnight episode in a few minutes. I suggest people check their recording ASAP so an alternate can be recorded if necessary.


I recorded it last night just fine. Watched it this morning with no issues.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

mrro82 said:


> I recorded it last night just fine. Watched it this morning with no issues.


Ok. Guess there was something going on with my dvr on that channel at that time.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the warning though! I recorded both airings to make sure. But I didn't have any trouble with the first one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Mine recorded just fine. And what an episode. This show is definitely getting better. The main actress does a terrific job going in and out of the different characters.

- Merg


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

No problem here, but I was a bit let down of this week's show. Felt too much like Parents Trap.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yup. Mine recorded just fine. And what an episode. This show is definitely getting better. The main actress does a terrific job going in and out of the different characters.
> 
> - Merg





toobs said:


> No problem here, but I was a bit let down of this week's show. Felt too much like Parents Trap.


I'm on the same page as you toobs, about this episode. I thought it was a mediocre sci-fi adaptation of a standard French Farce. There were a few clever moments, but overall, it followed the French Farce formula so faithfully I was anticipating each twist before it happened. I thought it was entertaining, but hardly a great episode. Even so, Tatiana playing all those characters convincingly is worth watching all by itself.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

How many more episodes are there till the season ends?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I think there are four more episodes to go this season.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

There are 10 all together.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the best new show so far. I'm totally hook. Last week's show was epic. This what scripted tv should be.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Season Finale is next week. I'll start watching after that.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Lucky. It's one of those shows that should had been a book first. Good stuff. I highly recommend watching it.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Last week was amazing! I keep wanting more!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Season Finale is next week. I'll start watching after that.


There are two more episodes left... I only say that because some people's "next week" means something different.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> There are two more episodes left... I only say that because some people's "next week" means something different.


Not according to the futon critic, 1 episode left.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't watched this series yet, but have 8 recorded and IMBD http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2234222/episodes?season=1&ref_=tt_eps_sn_1

says there are 2 episodes left.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Not according to the futon critic, 1 episode left.


The futon critic must be wrong then (I have not checked)... but I know there are 10 episodes in season one, and only 8 have aired. There is one this week (May 25th) and the finale on June 1st.

_edit:_ Just checked... Futon Critic agrees with me... 2 more episodes... one this week and one next week... so maybe you read it wrong OR they changed something since you looked?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Not according to the futon critic, 1 episode left.


Not sure where you saw this on Futon Critic. I just checked and it says there are 10 episodes. Episode 9 airs this weekend. Episode 10 airs June 1. Also, in reading the articler regarding its' pickup for a second season, it references the season finale on 1 Jun.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The futon critic must be wrong then (I have not checked)... but I know there are 10 episodes in season one, and only 8 have aired. There is one this week (May 25th) and the finale on June 1st.
> 
> _edit:_ Just checked... Futon Critic agrees with me... 2 more episodes... one this week and one next week... so maybe you read it wrong OR they changed something since you looked?





Supramom2000 said:


> Not sure where you saw this on Futon Critic. I just checked and it says there are 10 episodes. Episode 9 airs this weekend. Episode 10 airs June 1. Also, in reading the articler regarding its' pickup for a second season, it references the season finale on 1 Jun.


you may want to check again.... http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide/when-does-insert-show-name-here-come-back/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think maybe you are reading that chart incorrectly. I believe it is saying that AFTER the May 25th episode there is one more left.

Regardless... I am 100% positive with everything else I said... and in fact on several places on the Futon Critic even they note the June 1st season finale.

I know the episode names of the next two episodes even... but I hadn't put them here in case someone didn't want to know.

Bottom line... there most definitely are 2 more episodes... so please do plan on tuning in on May 25th and June 1st or you will regret missing one of them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No, I'm not reading it incorrectly! I'm reading it as I've always read futon critic. You're the one reading it wrong. It clearly says there is 1 episode left. Just like before last night "Rules of Engagement" said 1 episode left but now says 0.

As far as "tune in", I don't do that either. I have DVRs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well... you can insist you are right and miss the last episode if you want. The rest of us will be watching both of the 2 remaining episodes. At this point I can't be of any further help if you're determined to go with incorrect info.

_edit:_ Oh, and if you're really and truly determined that the info isn't correct... scroll down there to the "Orphan Black" link on Futon Critic that you provided and click it to see the names and air dates of all 10 episodes... including those final 2 episodes yet to air.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup, there are two episodes left. So, I would say that the Futon Critic has it wrong. On 6/1, BBCA is airing all 10 episodes in a row, starting at noon and culminating in the season finale at 9pm.

- Merg


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes there are 2 episodes left per BBC America.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good season finale. Nice lead-in to next season too.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

A couple of things that happened surprised me. There's certainly a lot of material to build upon for season two.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't believe we have to wait a whole year for another episode! That's crazy!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, that "coming in spring 2014" bit really was almost more of a shocker than the plot twists 

Some things didn't surprise me at all... other things did, a bit.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I just started this series a couple of weeks ago with a binge view of most of the season. To say I was anxiously awaiting yesterday's episode would be an understatement.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, that "coming in spring 2014" bit really was almost more of a shocker than the plot twists
> 
> Some things didn't surprise me at all... other things did, a bit.


The "reveals" didn't surprise me, but the way a couple of characters acted did.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> The "reveals" didn't surprise me, but the way a couple of characters acted did.


Yup. I think I know the two you're talking about. They're married to each other, right?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Only one of the two I'm talking about is married.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> Good season finale. Nice lead-in to next season too.





gpg said:


> A couple of things that happened surprised me. There's certainly a lot of material to build upon for season two.


I love scifi that deals with current political and economic issues In a complex, science based story. I kept insisting to my wife that this was going to be one of those great scifi shows, the remarkable acting of Canadian actress Tatiana Maslany is just a terrific bonus. But it took all the way to the end of the season finale to get there.

It's great it got a second season. I hope they develop another season story arc as good.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I watched the first season last night and today. They are getting very seamless in placing her in scenes multiple times.
Good storyline as well. I will stick around.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome show. I will keep watching........


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Just finish watching the 10 episode over a couple of days. Greatly enjoy them and am looking forward to next year. Tatiana Maslany is great.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Tatiana Maslany is great.


She is. I can only imagine how difficult it is to slip in and out of those different personalities.

And pretty slick video editing too, in the scenes where 2 or 3 of the clones are on-screen at the same time.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

What a fantastic series! One of the surprisingly best new shows I've seen in a while and found myself very anxiously looking forward to each new episode. I can't say that about most shows I watch. Tatiana Maslany is absolutely brilliant and deserves a few awards for her performance. I plan on picking up the Blu-ray release in July and re-watching the series. Can't wait for season two!! 

UP YOURS, PROCLONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

This was one of the series that started this year that I couldn't figure out at first just where it was going. Well going to great is what it was trying to do and did it very well. Can't wait for next season!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It is addicting.

Wonder when they will come out with her own line of bobbing heads? One for each of her characters.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

:bang :rotfl: :eek2: :nono2: :rotfl:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

More like :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

John Strk said:


> What a fantastic series! One of the surprisingly best new shows I've seen in a while and found myself very anxiously looking forward to each new episode. I can't say that about most shows I watch. Tatiana Maslany is absolutely brilliant and deserves a few awards for her performance.


And the winner is:

[youtubehd]EWqDe1vhu08[/youtubehd]


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, you guys really like this show a lot. I've been telling my friends that this is a great show, but most of them watches crap.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This could be the first big legal win for Sarah Manning and her fellow clones: Supreme Court rules against patenting human genes :sure:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> This could be the first big legal win for Sarah Manning and her fellow clones: Supreme Court rules against patenting human genes :sure:


I had been meaning to comment on that last episode. The possibility of a non-human person owning a human turns my stomach.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It happens _all_ the time -- most people work for an artificial entity called a corporation.
Whether you are "owned" or not is subject to interpretation and debate. For those
of you who are "scared" to take a vacation for fear of losing (not loosing) your job,
I would suggest that you are 'owned' -- like a street hooker is owned by her pimp.

My apologies to those who may be offended by this, but it's true.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

phrelin said:


> This could be the first big legal win for Sarah Manning and her fellow clones: Supreme Court rules against patenting human genes :sure:


They ruled against patenting naturally occuoring genes. They already ruled that geneticly modified genes can be patented.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> It happens _all_ the time -- most people work for an artificial entity called a corporation.
> Whether you are "owned" or not is subject to interpretation and debate. For those
> of you who are "scared" to take a vacation for fear of losing (not loosing) your job,
> I would suggest that you are 'owned' -- like a street hooker is owned by her pimp.
> ...


I understand where you are coming from. On the other hand if they came to me and said pack up your bag you are now working for the XYZ corporation then I know they truly own me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

They ruled against patenting naturally occuoring genes. They already ruled that geneticly modified genes can be patented.
Yes, but the big question in my mind about the show is other than the "bar code" gene, how many did they modify? Does inserting one modified patented gene mean the company has any real rights to the full human - with a complete DNA set? It raises issues - does having a kid who inherits the gene constitute illegal use like file sharing?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> *BBC America's Breakout Original Series "Orphan Black" Returns Saturday, April 19, 2014*


READ MORE


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So will Space Canada be showing it at the same time to Beat The Downloads? Downloading is the only way to get it since neither Space nor BBC have a Roku Channel.


----------

